#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2010 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Engineers

Please find the GATE 2010 CSE question paper with solutions attached. Download pdf from below to practice this question paper. Good Luck!!





  Similar Threads: GATE 2008 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2006 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2003 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2009 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2007 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering

----------


## vijayyadav

this site is good for all engineering student

----------


## Dhivya Sundar

ya its an useful one.......

----------


## akshay4578

this site is really a good one for engineering students

----------


## pati.ramsekher

this is a wonderfull site for the TOPPERS FORUM.

----------


## nasirmustafa

it seems like it is very tough to get through gate.

----------


## shruthi.da

thanks a lot ...

----------


## umeshnalawade

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## rmkmr

thanku very much

----------


## nandkumar.gurav15

thnks a lot for this........

----------


## kini patel

thanQ.! soooo much :-)

----------


## rohit02

thanks for providing solution key with question papers.but i want  full solution of quetion papers.

----------


## Payal Desai

Thank u very much sirrrrrrr

----------


## sswati

Thanks for providing the solution

----------


## sakshiarora

where are solutions?????.......

----------


## padmavathi rengasamy

this site is very useful for me to refer books.thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nitrosh

I want to all ten years paper for gate.........
thanks for making me as of part or member of ur site.
 :^):  :D:  :D:  :D:  :D:  :D:

----------


## ashishs8552

thanks a lot......

----------


## vaibhav_glt

We can find everything an engineer + extras on this site !!!Great site...

----------


## Samadhansan

Thanks  Faadoo-Engineers for giving to me GATE examp paper with answer................thanks again

----------


## pravinkumark

its a super site i can find all in the site Faadooenginers=GOOGLE

----------


## sangeetsaxena

solutions r not yet posted...

----------


## shilpi malhotra

thank you sooo mch....

----------


## purbesh12

it's good.. (y)

----------


## sindhumadhavan

good evening friends...... :(hi):  :(hi):  :(hi):

----------


## Newton sheikh

great job faadooengineers.com.................

----------

